# VIDEO CHAT LIVE LECTURE NOW! www.cmgchat.co.nr



## living_stradivarius

Tonight's lecture is a presentation and review of rare recordings
-- early violin recordings of Bach & Paganini including the 1906 recordings
of the Paganini cadenza. Cheniston will also play a the Premier of the Stravinsky Violin Concerto from his collection.

Come join us for the discussion! www.cmgchat.co.nr


----------



## living_stradivarius

Lecture 3 Today!!!! Nov 16

4PM eastern, 9pm GMT 0


----------



## living_stradivarius

Nov 23 lecture starts in 24 minutes! www.cmgchat.co.nr


----------

